# Share your doll!



## Janice (Apr 16, 2005)

I made this one here:

http://elouai.com/doll-makers/candybar-doll-maker.php

Make your own and share her here!


----------



## Elorien (Apr 16, 2005)

I made one of those a while back, here it is


----------



## Janice (Apr 16, 2005)

Your is adorable Kelly!!!!!!! <3


----------



## charms23 (Apr 16, 2005)

Here's one I made:

http://www.specktra.net/album_pic.php?pic_id=523


----------



## notevenjail (Apr 17, 2005)

Here's mine:


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 17, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=536 Everyone's doll is soo cute


----------



## V2LUCKY (Apr 17, 2005)

I LOVE dollmakers, sorry for so many....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## Sanne (Apr 17, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=538


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 17, 2005)

fixed your pic for you Sanne 
(heh after fixing like 400000 of mine Im happy to do it for ya!)


----------



## Alexa (Apr 17, 2005)

i love these things lmao.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 18, 2005)

we got the same top Alexa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you got great taste


----------



## Alexa (Apr 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_we got the same top Alexa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you got great taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha i just noticed that!! we rock


----------



## solardame (Apr 18, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=551


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 19, 2005)

YAAAYY!!!! I love dolling as a hobby, this are some dollz I've made myself, bases usually from 2pixel by lola, or yumestudio. hope you like them!!
me as a ravenclaw student





sailor neptune from anime "Sailor Moon"





Some diva showgirl I did in one afternoon (base from random doodles)





Gaby, my best friend for all time (she's an architect, thus the huge portfolio)


----------



## GoldieLox (Apr 19, 2005)

hmmm how do i put mine up?


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 19, 2005)

I was also wondering how I can put my doll up on Specktra. Thx


----------



## charms23 (Apr 19, 2005)

You can upload it to your gallery and then just follow the instructions on how to put up an image.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 19, 2005)

none


----------



## laceymeow (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=582

being jobless has made me very bored


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 19, 2005)

Janice I am having trouble putting my doll up on specktra. Thx


----------



## charms23 (Apr 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_Janice I am having trouble putting my doll up on specktra. Thx_

 
Hey Jamie, try putting the code exactly like this (just copy and paste):

 Code:





Cindy my Doll


----------



## Janice (Apr 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_Janice I am having trouble putting my doll up on specktra. Thx_

 
I fixed it for you, you have to right click on the picture you want to use and highlight, copy, and paste the location URL between the img tags.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks Janice for fixing it.


----------



## GoldieLox (Apr 21, 2005)

k so i tried to put it in my gallery and it said that the file type wasnt accepted.. so i tried to change the flie type but i cant. i hate computers sometimes.


----------



## din (Apr 23, 2005)

Here's my baby doll - she our youngest (right now) at 4...


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 23, 2005)

I used to have a really cute one but it seems I lost her


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 24, 2005)

DIN!!! how cute is she!!!!!!! AWWWWWWWW!!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 29, 2005)

http://specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=791
cinnamon my doll[/img]


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 29, 2005)

I am still having trouble putting up my new doll. Thx


----------



## makeuplover (Apr 30, 2005)

*this site rocks*


----------



## makeuplover (Apr 30, 2005)

haha heres another one...




..i wish i wore a big puffy dress to my prom


----------



## Paola H. (Apr 30, 2005)

Here's my doll. "Casual look"


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Apr 30, 2005)

I've got two


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 30, 2005)

I made this one a while ago....I love it because it has a Schnauzer that looks like my puppy Riley


----------



## smiles4c (May 2, 2005)

my latest one...I change mine all the time since I change my appearance so often  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=855


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

Janice 
I need you to fix my doll for me. I am still having problems putting it up on specktra. Thx


----------



## RussianSexpot (May 27, 2005)

I must be missing something - how did ya'll make those dolls?


mich.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 30, 2005)

i love orange and pink together. i tried to make it look simmilar to how i dress and look, the hair needs to be a darker brown and instead of that top put a fitted shirt and its creepy i have a pair of white creeper boots almost like that that I wear with knee socks haha


----------



## Eye<3Colour (May 30, 2005)

what site is everyone getting those doll makers from. i use to make them all the time, but they were the smaller ones. 

thanx


----------



## Janice (May 30, 2005)

There's a link to a doll maker in the first post of the thread.


----------



## orodwen (May 30, 2005)




----------



## Eye<3Colour (May 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_There's a link to a doll maker in the first post of the thread._

 
ooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:  thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i didnt see it..


----------



## Crazy Girly (May 31, 2005)

my doll looks like this:


----------



## Crazy Girly (May 31, 2005)

I love these sites too.

http://www.paperdollheaven.com/

http://www.planearium2.de/flash/spstudio.html


----------



## Isabel (May 31, 2005)




----------



## carmltai (Jun 1, 2005)

*Here are mine*

I'm not gonna post them all.. here is the link: http://www.livejournal.com/community...dy/359924.html


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 21, 2006)

How funny is it that we're this old and still like to play dress up??  This was fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My doll likes to hang out in graffitied alleys with her square cat. She's a total rock n' roller!






There are so many ugly clothes and shoes on that doll maker thing, man...


----------



## Raerae (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_There are so many ugly clothes and shoes on that doll maker thing, man..._

 
Hah serious...

I put mine in my avatar... So me =( lol


----------



## Raerae (Dec 22, 2006)

Can't see her very well...  Attached it to this page


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 22, 2006)

i'm fresh outta ideas on how to make one and put it up here


----------



## quandolak (Dec 24, 2006)

.......


----------



## OneWednesday (Dec 26, 2006)

This is the closest I could get to looking like me


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 26, 2006)

ooooh!




yup yup!


----------



## Raerae (Dec 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_ooooh!




yup yup!_

 
Hella cute =P

Kinda funny how close we can get these to ourselves sometimes hehe.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 26, 2006)

I know! It's sorta freaky


----------



## ette (Dec 26, 2006)

Hehe I made four.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 27, 2006)

Here is mine. I wish I had a dog. LOL


----------



## f1rewater (Dec 27, 2006)

My hair's not that black (i wish) but the length and texture are spot on.


----------



## asnbrb (Dec 31, 2006)

That's my doll.





That's me in the front with the black tank top. 

My hair isn't QUITE as flowy as hers and all the slanted eyes were kind of "slow" looking. Considering this is a Korean site, you'd THINK there would be more slanted brown eyes on stock, huh?


----------



## redambition (Dec 31, 2006)

these are so cute!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i've only made a basic one so far. this is as close to me as i think i can get it...


----------



## shlomit_mp (Dec 31, 2006)

here is mine :.)


----------



## shlomit_mp (Jan 5, 2007)

i made dolls of me and my boyfriend!!


----------



## Raerae (Jan 5, 2007)

very cute


----------



## little teaser (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_How funny is it that we're this old and still like to play dress up?? This was fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My doll likes to hang out in graffitied alleys with her square cat. She's a total rock n' roller!






There are so many ugly clothes and shoes on that doll maker thing, man..._

 
i looooooove it!!! your doll rocks!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 7, 2007)

The hair is close, though I never wear a tiara. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ummm..the boobs are too small, but yeah...here's my doll. That really looks like one of my cats, Evey.

Oh, and I only wear the wings on special occasions!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 7, 2007)

*Fugly!*

I couldn't resist making a coyote-ugly doll! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Maybe it's just me, but when you go to this site and make the doll, it is animated and I swear that fluffy little white dog is humping that whale doll.  Moooost disturbing.


----------



## Janice (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 7, 2007)

aaahahaha that made me crack up!!!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 7, 2007)

The hair is spot on!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_The hair is spot on!



_

 
That's you!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 8, 2007)

Heres mine! haha...


----------

